# solcar la historia



## catatonia.today

hola!

Hom podria pensar que l’infern és això, tot el que ens envolta. Això ho sostenien els gnòstics, efectivament, fa dos milers d’anys, i càtars, espiritistes i altres corrents heterodoxos i *individus-matriu* –com en deia Jean Duvignaud–, que han *solcat la història*. Per aquest triangle, i pel seu baricentre, hi han passat tots.





no trobo 'individus-matriu' enlloc i hesiteixo traduir-lo literalment; el duvignaud no m'és familiar.

però solcar la historia...si algu pot oferir un sinonim? no trobo manera de posar-lo a l'anglès.

merci per qualsevol ajut


----------



## Namarne

Hola, 

L'expressió més habitual en què es fa servir el verb *solcar *és _solcar el mar un vaixell_. (Al diccionari trobo: _the ships which *ply *de seas_).  Crec que, figuradament, té exactament aquest sentit en la teva frase. 

(No et sabria ajudar pel que fa a l'altra expressió, tampoc no conec aquest autor).


----------



## Demurral

catatonia.today said:


> hola!
> 
> Hom podria pensar que l’infern és això, tot el que ens envolta. Això ho sostenien els gnòstics, efectivament, fa dos milers d’anys, i càtars, espiritistes i altres corrents heterodoxos i *individus-matriu* –com en deia Jean Duvignaud–, que han *solcat la història*. Per aquest triangle, i pel seu baricentre, hi han passat tots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no trobo 'individus-matriu' enlloc i hesiteixodubto si traduir-lo literalment; (el) Duvignaud no m'és familiar.
> 
> però solcar la historia...si algú podria donar-me'n un sinònim? no trobo manera de posar-lo a l'anglès.
> 
> merci per qualsevol ajut



Com ja han dit, "solcar" significa "atravessar les aigües del mar", això és, passar-ne a a través d'una porció, no només un punt. "Solcar la historia" imagino que vol dir "ser-ho al llarg de la història(i no només en una època o moment exacte.

La personatges-matriu es podria entendre que són personatges que al llarg de la història han tingut com a característica les accepcions 1, 2 i 8(figurat).

Les meves traduccions? Main Characaters(en majúscules), o bé més "poètics": matrix character o, potser ¿underpinning? figures


Hope it helps!


----------



## Elessar

No et puc donar un sinònim fiable de «solcar la història» en anglés perquè no és la meua primera llengua, però sí tractar d'explicar el sentit de «solcar» en aquest context per si _it rings a bell _i se t'acut a tu mateixa: 

Es refereix a corrents que s'han esdevingut, que han passat, han succeït, han ocorregut al llarg de la història i que han deixat una marca, han tingut una determinada importància. L'ús d'aquest mot (solcar) és figurat en aquest context, i fins i tot una mica literari. Així, quan un avió recorre el cel deixa un traç de vapor visible, un solc. També quan un forcat passa per un hort, deixa un solc, una marca, una cavitat en la terra on creixen les hortalisses. Un esdeveniment històric també pot deixar una marca en la Història.

Et recomane, doncs, que el traduïsques a l'anglés amb una paràfrasi o amb una expressió neutra que incloga els *dos matisos de sentit *que he subratllat i marcat amb colors.

Sort!


----------



## Demurral

Elessar said:


> Et recomane, doncs, que el traduïsques a l'anglés amb una paràfrasi o amb una expressió neutra que incloga els *dos matisos de sentit *que he subratllat i marcat amb colors.
> 
> Sort!




Sort i... ens podries ensenyar el que se t'acudeixi??? ^^ tinc ganes de saber-ho!


----------



## Elessar

Vaja, no sé, potser simplement _*passed through history*_ hi va bé, o* left a trace in history* si volem marcar-ne la importància, però deuen haver-hi moltes maneres.


----------



## Demurral

Ups!!

Disculpa Elessar, he agafat el teu missatge per transmetre-ho a Catatonia!! No volia que et sentíssis presionat! ^^

No obstant això, "left a trace in history" m'han entrat molt bé pels ulls! ^^

Ens veiem!


----------



## catatonia.today

hola!

m'he quedat amb això:

That, in fact, is what the Gnostics believed two thousand years ago, and also the Cathari, the Spiritists and other heterodox trends and matrix-individuals – as Jean Duvignaud called them -- that have carved out history. 



però també, com que matrix-individuals em fa dubtar i no he trobat el que deia duvignaud enlloc, crec que ells dic que pot ser una bona idea consultar l'autor.

petons a tots!


----------



## Namarne

Hola, 

Potser no acabo de copsar bé el sentit de 'carved out', però em sembla que no és pas tant com això. Imagino que una cosa que ha estat 'carved out' queda totalment modificada per aquesta acció, i en canvi en 'solcar la història' hi ha la imatge de 'solcar el mar': el mar resta igual, un cop ha passat el vaixell. 
En la meva opinió, en la imatge de 'solcar la història' hi ha quelcom més semblant a travessar-la, passar de llarg, que no pas de deixar-hi empremta. 

Salutacions, 
N


----------



## catatonia.today

hmm, merci beaucoup. estic fent la revisió ara i quan arribo a aquesta part, m'ho repenso.

es que estava pensant, a pesar de solcar el mar, en el sentit de solcar ara com 'plough the ground', i això per altres coses en el text que venen abans i per tot el context.

però igual 'left their trace in history'...de sentit és lo mateix, i m'agrada...és menys fort que carved out. 

hmmm....

hm....



<3 t


----------



## Elessar

Namarne said:


> Hola,
> 
> Potser no acabo de copsar bé el sentit de 'carved out', però em sembla que no és pas tant com això. Imagino que una cosa que ha estat 'carved out' queda totalment modificada per aquesta acció, i en canvi en 'solcar la història' hi ha la imatge de 'solcar el mar': el mar resta igual, un cop ha passat el vaixell.
> En la meva opinió, en la imatge de 'solcar la història' hi ha quelcom més semblant a travessar-la, passar de llarg, que no pas de deixar-hi empremta.
> 
> Salutacions,
> N



Estic d'acord amb Namarne: *carve out* potser és un context adequat per al context històric, però l'original en català no dóna tanta importància, tanta transcendència al fet. Així que rectifique un poc el que he dit adés. Potser el més adequat és deixar-ho en un "_que han tingut lloc en la història_" (*have taken place through/in history*?) o que han _ocorregut_, oblidant el matís estilístic de _solcar_. Si, tot i això, vols destacar la importància d'aquests corrents heterodoxos, podries dir *left their mark in history*... (ahir vaig estar parlant amb una nadiua anglesa i no li va agradar allò de _left a trace_ :S).

Sort


----------

